# American flyer 6-49809 #772 bubbling water tower



## shael_richmond (Oct 10, 2011)

Just got one of these towers and really want to replace the fake red light at the top with a flashing red led. I don't see a way to take it apart. Has anyone done something like this?


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

Shael, I have one that I repaired. The tank at the top is not really meant to be dismantled. When you mention "the fake red light", I have to wonder if you have one that is working properly. If it is, then you have a clear, glass tube that represents the pipe from the overhead tank to the waterlines, below. The tube is full of methyl chloride: in the base, below the tube, is a small light bulb that should stay on any time the layout is in operation. To quote Lionel, "One lamp illuminates and warms the bubble tube, causing bubbles to rise toward the tank.
During the course of normal operation, you may find that this lamp requires replacement."

That same lamp heats and illuminates the tube: more important, it illuminates the little red tip of the glass tube that protrudes through the top of the tank. This is "the fake red light" you are describing.

I suppose you could remove the entire methyl chloride tube, run a wire down through the tank's roof to fish up an led, run the wiring down the legs and replace the m-chloride tube with a glass or plastic one, but you'd be losing the bubbling effect, which is the charm of the device. One might also consider an external installation with a red, grain-of-rice lamp and some Bondo to cover the existing tube tip: I'd envision that in conjunction with a simulated lightning rod that would explain the external wiring running down the top of the tank, the leg, etc. Personally, I like it just the way it is.

Best wishes,


----------



## shael_richmond (Oct 10, 2011)

Yes it's used and apparently doesn't work too well. The tube is yellow and although it lights up it doesn't bubble. It also looks like the red cap at the top may have been glued back on. In total darkness you can barely see in glow.

We left it on for a long time but it still didn't bubble. If I tilt it I can see one "bubble" move but that's it. Guess I got a bad deal.


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

Not necessarily----Doug Peck at Portline Hobbies (http://www.portlines.com/) can fit you out with a pretty new tube. It slides in from below; the old one is held in place at the bottom of the tank by a rubber grommet like those used where you pass wiring through a metal hole in a transformer base or similar object. You just carefully push the old one down/tug the old one down and out, avoiding the lamp in the base. Put a lil spit on the grommet for lubricant and slide the new tube up and in. If you're clever, you'll do a better job of positioning the lamp than I did and not melt a hole in the base that will need repairing! It's not a hard repair job and it's quick. One of the adages on this site is "That's so easy, even Reckers could do it!"

Best wishes with it,


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

You might also consider a slightly hotter bulb. I had a Lionel oil derrick, and it took it a long time to bubble. If I turned up the voltage a couple volts, it ran much faster. I put in a higher current bulb, job done.


----------



## shael_richmond (Oct 10, 2011)

It seemed to have a bigger bulb but I'll check it. It did seem like it was getting hot. We let it sit an hour or so.

Is the tube sealed? If I try and take out the tube do I have to worry about spilling the liquid?


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

The tube should be sealed, or it's broken. It's the same as the old Christmas bubble lights, remember those?


----------



## shael_richmond (Oct 10, 2011)

Yes we have some of those lights on our tree!

Wonder if I can just replace the liquid? According to some quick searches that is some toxic stuff.


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

I considered that, but between the toxicity and the glass-blowing requirement to keep the vapor sealed inside, I opted for replacing the tube. It worked quite nicely, if you overlooked the smell of melting plastic from my clumsy placement of the lamp!


----------



## shael_richmond (Oct 10, 2011)

Yeah after further looking I couldn't even buy the stuff and it would be about the same price as the replacement tube anyway!


----------



## KarenORichmond (Nov 14, 2011)

I will resurrect this thread for help 

took off bulb to get to see the base and cannot see any grommet or gasket to move to get tube out. Tried pushing downward on tube and it does not move.

anybody? want a picture???


----------



## KarenORichmond (Nov 14, 2011)

further update. It cannot go out through the bottom as there is a little ridge so it sits on it to keep it from sliding out so you have to push the tube off of that hole that the lights shines through. It can't push up and out because there is a red plastic piece simulating a light on the top that does not appear to come off and I don't think would even be a big enough hole if it did come off. Tried to angle it out and that just makes it hit the base so you can't finish pushing it out.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I think we'll need detailed pictures. It may be that it has to go out the top, I've never seen this tower in person.


----------



## KarenORichmond (Nov 14, 2011)

tube too big to go through top of the tower.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

There's got to be a way to put it in.  

I suspect you're going to have to take the base completely off to get the long tube into the tower.


----------



## Dave Sams (Nov 24, 2010)

Pictures sure would help.

You may have to take the top of the tower off. I haven't replaced my K Line tube, but if I did, the top of the tower would have to come off.

Did the vendor who supplied the tube offer any ideas??


----------



## KarenORichmond (Nov 14, 2011)

got it from Portlines and we went back and forth in email several times.


----------



## KarenORichmond (Nov 14, 2011)

Can't fit through top. Bottom has that little edge it sits on to not go all the way through. Tried to angle it out and that didn't work.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

I would say that if you straighten out some of the tabs (yellow arrows) that the whole frame would lift up to insert the tube?

I don't have that, but I know the tabs hold the frame on and some hold the house on.
Figure out what ones hold the water tank frame on.

How did you get the old tube out? Break it?


----------



## KarenORichmond (Nov 14, 2011)

the old tube was still in here there, just pushed to the side. 

Shael bent the tabs or whatever and got the derrick part off and we got the tube out. The old tube was not going out through the top and had a red plastic "light" piece glued on top that I took off to try to get the old tube out that way. I've been told that the bubble tube with a red point on it should poke through but the new one isn't going to poke through either although it is longer than the old one and is supposedly the correct tube per the retailer/mail order place so I will put in the new tube and just glue back the little red plastic "light"

will put up a video when I get it hooked back up!!

Thanks ya'll !!


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

After all that we need to see it work.....


----------



## KarenORichmond (Nov 14, 2011)

Water tower bubbling, animated signs and oil wells bubbling!!


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Looks great, I was pretty sure you'd have to take the base off to get the job done. :appl: :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## KarenORichmond (Nov 14, 2011)

Went to a tran sale/show thing yesterday and was going to take it with me if I couldn't get it fixed before then! Saw a new one for sale and the base has definitely been changed and the rounded tower part is smaller.

And yes, I bought 2 things (small show/sale), a trailer which will serve as my "office" by the oil well and pump and some people on horseback. Horses are now with my others and the people came right off and fit just perfect on my merry-go-round so I have a few riders now! Wish I had known they were literally just sitting on the horses and not attached because they had another pack of 3 and they were only $5. I would have just painted the clothes to change them up a bit. Oh well..maybe next time.

And yes, some new pictures coming later, Ed, 'cause we also went by Tractor Supply Company and I picked up 2 forklifts that were the right size which are needed for moving those oil drums around. Also had some tractors and dump trucks if anyone looking. And I got a barn that was in a toy set. Probably technically a tad big but the price was definitely right!! Came back and while watching football worked on my fence that I wanted to make.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 8, 2019)

WOW, great video of your layout and lighting!


----------

